# فكـــــــــــرة عمل Led



## م.الـحـربي (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

اليوم وجدت هذا الموضوع الشيق الذي قد يجهله الكثير منا .. ولاهميته نقلته من احد المنتديات ..


فكرة عمل الديود باعث للضوء Light emitting diodes
LED​
يختصر اسم الدايود الباعث للضوء بـ LED وهي اول حرف من كلمات Light Emitting Diodes والتي توضح فكرة هذه الأداء وهي اصدار الضوء، ولهذه الاداة LED تطبيقات عديدة في مجال الالكترونيات وتدخل في تركيب العديد من الاجهزة الحديثة حيث تضيء الـ LED لتعلم المستخدم ان الجهاز يعمل مثل اللمبة الحمراء التي تضيء عندما يكون جهاز التلفزيزن في حالة الاستعداد أو في اجهزة الراديو عند استقبال محطة عليه وتدخل في الساعات الرقمية والرموت كنترول والتلفزيونات الكبيرة التي تستخدم كشاشات عرض كبيرة وفي اضاءة اشارات المرور.
باختصار الـ LED عبارة عن لمبة ضوء الكترونية اي لا تحتوي على فتيلة ولا تسخن كما في المصابيح الكهربية. فهي تصدر الضوء من خلال حركة الالكترونات في داخل مواد من اشباه الموصلات semiconductor التي تتكون منها الترانسستورات.
سنحاول في هذا الشرح القاء المزيد من الضوء عن هذه الاداة موضحين الفكرة الفيزيائية لعملها.

ما هو الدايود ؟؟

الديود هو اصغرأداة مصنعة من مواد اشباه الموصلات، حيث ان اشباه الموصلات هي مواد شبه موصلة للكهرباء وهي مصنعة من مواد ضعيفة التوصيل للتيار الكهربي ومطعمة بنسبة من الشوائب من مادة اخرى وتسمي عملية التطعيم Doping.
في حالة الـ LED فإن المادة الموصلة هي الومنيوم جاليوم ارسانيد (AlGaAs) التي تكون في الحالة النقية تماماً فإن كل الذرات تكون مرتبطة مما ينتج عنه عدم توفر الكترونات حرة لنقل التيار الكهربي، ولكن عند تطعيم هذه المادة بنسبة محددة فإن الحالة السابقة من عدم توصيل التيار الكهربي تتغير حيث باضافة الكترونات او سحب الكترونات لترك فجوات يمكن للالكترون من الحركة فإن المادة تصبح شبه موصلة للتيار الكهربي.
اشباه الموصلات بالكترونات اضافية من التطعيم تسمى مواد من النوع N وهو الحرف الأول من كلمة Negative أي سالبة الشحنة لان حاملات الشحنة هي الالكترونات التي تتحرك من المناطق السالبة الشحنة إلى المناطق الموجبة الشحنة.
اما اشباه الموصلات التي تحتوي على نقص في الكترون أو اكثر أي ما يعرف بالفجوة تسمى مواد من النوع P وهو الحرف الأول من كلمة Positive اي موجبة الشحنة حيث ينتقل الالكترون من فجوة الى اخرى مما يعتبر من ناحية اخرى ان الفجوة هي التي تنتقل والتي تمثل الشحنة الموجبة التي تنتقل من المنطق الموجبة إلى المناطق السالبة.
الديود هو عبالرة عن اتصال مادتين شبه موصلتين احدهما من النوع N والأخرى من النوع P مع وجود الكترود على الطرفين الخارجيين لتوصيل الديود بفرق الجهد الكهربي في دائرة كهربية. فعندما لا يوجد فرق جهد كهربي مطبق على طرفي الالكترود فإن الالكترونات في المادة N تنتقل إلى الفجوات في المادة P من خلال الوصلة بين المادتين مكونة منطقة استنزاف Depletion Zone. في منطقة الاستنزاف تتحول الى منطقة عازلة لان كل الفجوات احتوت على الكترونات مما اصبحت حركة الالكترونات معدومة لعدم توفر الفجوات.





*عند الوصلة بين المادتين فإن اللكترونات في المادة N تنتقل إلى الفجوات في المادة P. مما تترك المنطقة الوسطى منطقة الاستنزاف عازلة.*

للتخلص من المنطقة العازلة التي تكونت عند الوصلة فإنه يجب دفع الالكترونات على الحركة من المادة N إلى المادة P خلال منطقة الستنزاف ولعمل هذا نحتاج الى بذل شغل على هذه الالكترونات لاجبارها على الحركة خلال المنطقة العازلة من خلال استخدام بطارية كهربية لانتاج فرق جدهد كهربي ينتج عنه مجال كهربي يؤثر بقوة على الالكترونات. فنقوم بتوصيل الالكترود الموصول على المادة N بالقطب السالب للبطارية ويوصل الالكترود على المادة P بالطرف الموجب للبطارية فتتنافر الالكترونات في المادة N مع طرف البطارية السالب وتندفع تجاه منطقة الاستنزاف وتتحرك الفجوات في المادة P تحت تأثير قوة التنافر مع القطب الموجب للبطارية تجاه منطقة الاستنزاف وبزيادة فرق جهد البطارية تستطيع الالكترونات من عبور منطقة الاستنزاف وتتحد مع الفجوات وتلغي منطقة الاستنزاف وتصبح وصلة الديود موصلة للتيار الكهربي.




*نقوم بتوصيل الالكترود الموصول على المادة N بالقطب السالب للبطارية ويوصل الالكترود على المادة P بالطرف الموجب للبطارية مما يؤدي إلى تلاشى منطقة الاستنزاف.*

في حالة توصيل البطارية بالاتجاه المعاكس للمرة السابقة تصبح وصلة الديود عازلة للتيار الكهربي، فبتوصيل الالكترود على الطرف N مع القطب الموجب للبطارية وتوصيل الكترود المادة P بالطرف السالب للبطارية كما في الشكل ادناه فإن منطقة الاستنزاف تتزداد وذلك لانجذاب الالكترونات ناحية الطرف الموجب للبطارية والفجوات تجاه الطرف السالب للبطارية وينعدم مرور التيار نتيجة لحركة الالكترونات والفجوات في اتجاهين متعاكسينن يزيد من منطقة الاستنزاف.




*بتوصيل الالكترود على الطرف N مع القطب الموجب للبطارية وتوصيل الكترود المادة P بالطرف السالب للبطارية يؤدي ذلك إلى ازدياد منطقة الاستنزاف العازلة.*

كيف ينتج الدايود الضوء ؟؟

الضوء هو عبارة عن طاقة تنتج او تنبعث من الذرة في صورة اشباه جسيمات تسمى الفوتونات Photons لها كمية حركة وكتلتها صفر. وسميت اشباه جسيمات لان الضوء له طبيعة مزدوجة فيمكن ان يكون موجة ويمكن ان يكون جسيم (ارجع الى محاضرات في الفيزياء الحديثة في هذا الموقع).
تنطلق الفوتونات من الذرات نتيجة لحركة الكرترونات، ففي الذرة تتحرك الالكترونات في مدارات دائرية حول النواة يعتمد نصف قطر المدار على كمية الطاقة التي يحمتلكها الالكترون فكلما كانت الطاقة كبيرة كان نصف قطر المدار اي الالكترن ابعد عن النواة.
عندما ينتقل الكترون من مدار منخفض إلى مدار اعلى فإنه يمتص طاقة خارجية ليتم الانتقال اما في حالة عودة اللكترون من المدار الاكبر إلى المدار الادنى فإنه تتحرر طاقة يحملها فوتون تساوي فرق الطاقة بين المدارين. وبالتالي فإن طاقة الفوتون تتحدد بفارق الطاقة بين المداريين الذين انتقل بينهما الالكترون وهذا يدل على ان طاقة الفوتون يمكن ان تكون متغيرة المدارات التي حدثت بينها الانتقالات، تغير طاقة الفوتون تعني تغير في الطول الموجي للفوتون فيمكن ان يكون فوتون على شكل ضوء مرئي او ضوء غير مرئي.
في حالة وصلة الديود فإن الالكترونات الحرة تحرك عبر وصلة الديود في اتجاه الفجوة وهذا يعني ان الالكترون عندما يتحد مع الفجوة كما لو انه انتقل من مدار عالي الطاقة إلى مدار منخفض الطاقة وتنطلق الطاقة على شكل فوتون. ولكن لا نرى الفوتون المنبعث إلا اذا كان ذو طول موجي في الطيف المرئي وهذا لا يتحقق في كل وصلات الديود ففي الديود المصنعة من مادة السليكون يكون الفوتون المنطلق في منطقة تحت الحمراء من الطيف الكهرومغناطيسي ولا يرى بالعين المجردة ولكن له تطبيقات هامة في الرموت كنترول حيث تنتقل التعليمات من الرموت كنترول إلى التلفزيون على شكل نبضات من الفوتونات تحت الحمراء يفهمها مجس الاستقبال في التلفزيون.














وللحصول على وصلة ديود تعطي ضوء مرئي فإنه يستخدم مواد ذات فارق طاقة اكبر بين مدار الالكترون في المادة N والفجوة في المادة P التي تمثل المدار ذو الطاقة الأدنى. حيث ان التحكم في هذا الفارق يحدد لون الضوء المنبعث من الديود عند اتحاد الالكترون مع الفجوة خلال وصلة الديود.
في حين ان كل انواع الديودات تعطي ضوء الا ان هذا الضوء المنبعث له كفاءة معينة تحدد شدة الضوء المنبعث. حيث ان جزء من هذا الضوء يعاد امتصاصه داخل وصلة الديود. ولكن الديودات الباعثة لضوء LED تصمم بحيث يتم توجيه الضوء الى الخارج من خلال احتواء وصلة الديود داخل مادة بلاستيكية على شكل مصباح شبه كروي كما في الشكل ادناه لتركيز الفوتونات المنطلقة في اتجاه محدد.




خصائص الـ LED​
تمتلك الـ LED خصائص تميزها عن المصابيح الكهربية التقليدية فهي في البداية لا تحتوي على فتيلة يمكن ان تحترك فتعيش LED مدة زمنية اطول بكثير كما انها صغيرة الحجم تمكننا من استخدامها في تطبيقات الكترونية عديدة، هذا بالاضافة إلى كفاءتها العالية بالمقارنة بالمصابيح التقليدية. ولا تنبحث منها اي طاقة حرارية التي تعتبر طاقة مفقودة .


----------



## aliyat (6 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير على العمل الشاق هذا


----------



## مـاجـد (6 مايو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير يا اخي م الحربي...
بس حبيت اسالك سؤال محيرني والي هو ان فيه بورد بأشكال مختلفة في السوق وهي عبارة عن شبكة من ال Led تستخدم في السيارات تركب بدل لمبات الفرامل (الشرائح) المشكلة فيها انها بعد فترة ليست بطويله تصبح بدل ماهي تنور علطول (ضوء دون انقطاع) تنور وتطفئ بسرعه او تتوقف .
وان كان من المادة المصنعة منها كيف اعرف المادة المصنعة وهل لها علامات او اسلوب اخر في العمل؟
او انها تعطي عمل افضل عند إدخال جهد معين فيها ؟
واكون شاكر كل اشكر لك...
طالب اللكترونيات....


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (9 مايو 2007)

البوردات التى تتحدث عنها تحتوى دوائر تحكم وما يحدث هو خطأ أو تلف بهذه الدوائر وليس الدايود نفسه
ان تلف الدايود لا يضئ فقط لا غير


----------



## محب الهندسه (9 مايو 2007)

شكراً ألف شكر


----------



## mouathmf (19 مايو 2007)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## sniperphysics (20 مايو 2007)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## le_cerf1 (21 مايو 2007)

شكرا أخي على هذه المعلومات و المرجو أن تزيدنا من علمك في المرات القادمة


----------



## le_cerf1 (21 مايو 2007)

*أريد أن أعقب هناك أنواع كثيرة من الديودات و من أشهرها ديود شديد الأضائة و يقال له بالفرنسيةled ultra-luminescente و أغلب الإضاآت الآن تعتمد على هذا النوع من الديودات لأنه رخيص الثمن و يستهلك نسبة قليلة من القدرة الكهربائية مقارنة مع المصباح العادي (أنصحكم بإستعماله في المنازل) هذه صورة لواحد*

*



*​


----------



## جامايكا (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الكبير ومستنيين المزيد


----------



## عبدالله المجاهد (28 مايو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المعلومات


----------



## دعيج (28 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ............. ومشكور يالغالي


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (22 يونيو 2007)

مبدع  مبدع


----------



## never.before (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## x007i (5 سبتمبر 2007)

جميل يا جميل:73: :9:


----------



## وقاص (2 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخوي والله موضوع مهم وحلو عاشت الأيادي


----------



## عبدالله الخزرجي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع وحبيت ان اضيف من نفس المنتدى المنقول منه هذا الموضوع هذه الاضافات عسى ان تكون مفيدة 
*لمزيد من المعلومات عليك مراجعة المواقع التالية:*

What is a light-emitting diode?
The Semiconductor Subway
How Transistors Work
Whatis.com: light-emitting diode


----------



## عبدالله الخزرجي (3 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرا على هذا الموضوع وحبيت ان اضيف من نفس المنتدى المنقول منه هذا الموضوع هذه الاضافات عسى ان تكون مفيدة 
*لمزيد من المعلومات عليك مراجعة المواقع التالية:*

What is a light-emitting diode?
The Semiconductor Subway
How Transistors Work
Whatis.com: light-emitting diode


----------



## يـــحــيى (27 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذه المعلومات و مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررر


----------



## يـــحــيى (29 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية على هذا الموضوع الجديدو المفيد و الله يوفقك للأحسن 
مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## saad_3122000 (29 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## مهندسة حبيبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراا

موضوع مفيد جدااا


----------



## alsaneyousef (2 نوفمبر 2007)

thx so much


----------



## حامد عمرو (2 نوفمبر 2007)

سؤال 
كيف ممكن احنا نصنع led
ارجو ان نخصل لو على led بسيط و سهل


----------



## essammed (29 نوفمبر 2007)

قطعا لابد من الشكر لهذا المجهود والدافع لأيصال معلومة للجميع...................شكرا


----------



## احمد الزهيرى (1 ديسمبر 2007)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

عمل جميل جدا


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (1 ديسمبر 2007)

:15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: :15: شكرا على هذا العمل


----------



## م عطيه محرم (29 يونيو 2008)

بارك الله فيك ممتاذ


----------



## احمدحمدي محمود (14 أغسطس 2008)

في المحولات متوسطة القدرة يتم ادخال الكهرباء 3فاز بوضع دلتا ويتم اخراجها 3فاز+نيوترال


----------



## احمدحمدي محمود (14 أغسطس 2008)

في المحولات متوسطة القدرة يتم ادخال الكهرباء 3فاز بوضع دلتا ويتم اخراجها 3فاز+نيوترال بوضع استار


----------



## م شريفة (15 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لك
طريقة العرض كتير حلوة وسهلة والصور أكبر دليل ...
ألف شكر


----------



## شباب س (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي على هذه المعلومات و المرجو أن تزيدنا من ما علمك الله اما سؤالي هو هل لضوء Led تئثير علئ العين لانه حق قوي


----------



## رائد غسان (30 سبتمبر 2008)

الزميل م. الحربي يا ريت لو توضح لنا التقنيه الجديده من الباعث والتي تعرف باسم High power led technology وقد ارفقت رابط يوضح الموضوع ولكن ننتظر منك كل ما هو جديد 

 من هنا


----------



## عصام عبد الجواد (20 مارس 2009)

*تحياتى للجميع*

ارسل تحياتى للجميع وبالاخص الى كاتب هذا الموضوع
اعتذر ان كانت اولى مشاركاتى تحمل استفسارا
ولكنى اجدنى لا استطيع ان امنع نفسى من السؤال
وارجو ن يتسع صدر الجميع لى حيث انى اسال فى غير مجال تخصصى 
وسؤالى هو
هل استطيع التحكم ف الطول الموجى للضوء الصادر من ledلتالى استطيع التحكم فى لون الضوء الصادر
حيث ان جميع الانواع التى اعرفها فى السوق المصرى يكون الغلاف الشفاف هو الذى يحمل اللون 
ويعضها فقط يكون باللون الابيض

واشكركم مرة اخرى على الاهتمام


----------



## محمدالقبالي (20 مارس 2009)

مشكورين على الشرح والتوضيح وعلى الاسلوب الرائع في ايصال الفكره الى الاخرين بوضوح


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 مارس 2009)

عصام عبد الجواد قال:


> هل استطيع التحكم ف الطول الموجى للضوء الصادر من ledلتالى استطيع التحكم فى لون الضوء الصادر
> حيث ان جميع الانواع التى اعرفها فى السوق المصرى يكون الغلاف الشفاف هو الذى يحمل اللون
> ويعضها فقط يكون باللون الابيض
> واشكركم مرة اخرى على الاهتمام


كلا فالخامة التى يصنع منها والشوائب تحدد اللون والغلاف الملون فقط لزيادة إظهاره و يمكنك التأكد من ذلك بالآفو ستجد أن الجهد الذى يكون على أطراف كل لون مختلف حتى يمكنك أن تحدد اللون بالقياس وهناك نوع مزدوج اللون غلافه شفاف و عند إمرار التيار فى جهة يعطى لون أحمر وعند العكس يعطى أخضر و يكون أصفر مع المتردد ومنه ذو 3 طرف واحد عمومى وواحد للأحمر والآخر للأخضر
Led الخاص بالأشعة تحت الحمراء يكون غلافه رصاصى غامق شفاف، هل لون الأشعة تحت الحمراء رصاصى أو أسود؟


----------



## eng1_romy (23 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك على المعلومات


----------



## عصام عبد الجواد (26 مارس 2009)

اخى الفاضل اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد
ولكنى اعيد طرح سؤالى بطريقة اخرى
هل من طريقة تجعلنى اتحكم فى لون الضوء الصادر من led مثلا
او من اى شئ اخر
واشكر اهتمامك مرة اخرى


----------



## العقاب الهرم (27 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك
موضوع جميل


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (27 مارس 2009)

عصام عبد الجواد قال:


> اخى الفاضل اشكرك على الاهتمام والرد
> ولكنى اعيد طرح سؤالى بطريقة اخرى
> هل من طريقة تجعلنى اتحكم فى لون الضوء الصادر من led مثلا
> او من اى شئ اخر
> واشكر اهتمامك مرة اخرى


بالنسبة للــ led فقد أجبتك عليه و أظن اللون والطول الموجى وجهان لعملة واحدة
أما أى شيء آخر فأي مصدر ضوئى للضوء الأبيض، باستخدام مرشحات لونية يمكنك تغيير لونه ولو كانت هناك طرق أخرى لأستخدمت فى شاشات العرض العملاقة فى الملاعب والميادين


----------



## م.مجد سعيد (18 أبريل 2009)

thank u mr eng Harbe


----------



## سلام هاشم (18 مايو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع وفعلا الكثير منا قد يجهله


----------



## ادور (18 مايو 2009)

ياه مشكوررررررررررررررررررر كتير لك ولك كل التقدم


----------



## دمحا لموش (5 يونيو 2009)

أخي م.الحربي ألللللللللف شكر على هذا الموضوع المفيد 
أرجو منك دوام الفائدة 
أما أنت يا أخي IC_Cerf1 فقد ذكرت اسم [ لد شديد الإضاءة ] فما قيمة الفولت الذي يعمل عليه وهل يوجد إستطاعات مختلفة له 
 أشكركم جزيل الشكر يا إخواني الكرام


----------



## يوسف جابر (18 أكتوبر 2009)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## اسامه فخرى (27 ديسمبر 2009)

رسم توضيحى ممتاذ +شرح متفوق مشكورررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## بت حمدان (23 يناير 2010)

الأخ المهندس الحربي مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع وأرجو منك أن نتشارك الجهود حتى تعم الفائدة كل طلاب علم ونتحدث المرات القادمة عن تكوين دوائر الفلب فلوب وكيفية توصيل ال LCDs على التوازي حتى ننور الإخوة أعضاء المنتدى على كيفية تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية لعمل اللوحات المضئية وكذلك إستخدام ال LCDs في أنارة الشوارع في المناسبات الرسمية وذلك بالالوان الريئسية للLCDs ( أخضر ، أحمر ،وأصفر ).


----------



## omar abdelsadek (23 يناير 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير اخى
وننتظر الجديد*


----------



## msalx (23 يناير 2010)

مشكور اخى


----------



## eng_moh (24 يناير 2010)

شكر


----------



## عمارنوكيا (27 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير على العمل


----------



## mfsal (18 أبريل 2010)

شاكرين ومقدرين


----------



## engnoor83 (27 مايو 2010)

و الله موضوع يستاهل الشكر من القلب بس في سؤال هلأ بيعمل حماوة ( تسخين للسلك)
يعني اذا بدي ركب منو بسقف السيارة .. كل ديود كم فولت و أمبير يعاد
يعني عندي لمبة السقف 10 فولت فالسلك الذي يشغلها يتحمل كذلك أريد ابدالها بلمبة تحتوي ديودات بدون ما يؤثر على السلك و شكرا


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مايو 2010)

حاليا توجد لمبات من هذه led و ذات اشكال متعددة لتحل محل اللمبات العادية و سبق لى رفع صورة بديل لمبات فلوريسنت مصنوعة من LED
ربما تجد 12 فولت للسبارة
عموما هناك وحدات ذات لون أبيض تعمل على 3 فولت أى تحتاج 4 منها على التوالى لتعمل فى سيارة و التيار قليل جدا فتوجد منها فى الأسواق "كشاف" للإنارة يعطى ضوء مناسب وتعمل ببطارية ساعة يد


----------



## mohamed labyad (25 يونيو 2010)

شكرا اخي جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## morero2006 (27 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## Eng lfc (27 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## د.ايمن مسعود (1 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع جدا


----------



## shadow man (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك اخي الكريم بالفعل ان led يعتبر من افضل تقنيات الاضاءة من حيث الجودة والديمومة وانا منذ اربع سنوات لا اصنع اجهزة الاضاءة الا التي تعمل بنظام led 
وقد اثبتت جدارتها من الجيل القديم الى الجيل الحالي ذو الاستطاعات العالية 
وشكرا لكل العضاء في المنتدى


----------



## ابو الخل63 (11 ديسمبر 2010)

الله ينور عليك ....... بس وماذا عن شاشات led الحديثه


----------



## شريف الاشهب (19 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا على المجهود الرائع


----------



## أحمد النائل (31 ديسمبر 2010)

شكراً على هذا العمل الرائع


----------



## Omar Mekkawy (31 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
هذه المعلومات قيمة 
شكراً جزيلاً لك 
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك
​


----------



## eng-qaid (13 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي على هذا الموضوع الاكثر من راااااائع


----------



## moudawe khalil (27 فبراير 2011)

مشكور يا اخى لك التحية والتقدير اذادك اللة علما نافعا


----------



## محمد حسنى عثمان (2 مارس 2011)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## محمد حسنى عثمان (2 مارس 2011)

اللهم ان اسألك التوفيق والسداد لكل المشتركين فى المنتدى


----------



## saad_srs (4 مارس 2011)

مشكورررررررررررررررر
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سيدالعنانى (8 مارس 2011)

مــــــــشـــــكــــــورأخـــــى الـــــكـــــريـــــــم بـــــارك الله فــــــيـــــك

_ومستنيين المزيد_


----------



## ابوحمدا (17 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا اخي \\\\\\\\\ ابوحمدا \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\


----------



## badr9999 (11 يناير 2012)

*شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله الف خير يا اخي م الحربي..*


----------



## ادهم عامر (11 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## ادهم عامر (11 مايو 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## 78red78 (20 يونيو 2013)

merci bcp


----------



## qais3004 (6 يوليو 2013)

جيد


----------



## Ayman-bit (23 يوليو 2013)

مشكور على هذا الجهد


----------



## AMelectronics (24 يوليو 2013)

شكرا جزيلا لك اخي


----------



## jalalnet (27 يوليو 2013)

أرجوكم أريد مساعدة عاجلة
أريد دائرة إلكترونية لقطعتين اريد إصلاحها 
المرجوا اعطائي الإيميل أو أي وسيلة اتصال لكي أشرح له التصميم جيدا 
وشكرا جزيلا والله مليت من البحث .


----------



## فن المرمى (1 أغسطس 2013)

شكرا لك


----------



## فقيه العرب (4 أغسطس 2013)

شرح مبسط مميز اشكرك


----------



## ابومنةالمصرى (31 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------

